# Linux,Android Kernels, Bootloaders, Partitions: Where to start learning about it?



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

Greetings,

With all this porting Android to Touchpad thing, Ive been getting interest in that topic. I know it all involves Kernels,Bootloaders, Linux and crap.

I do have some knowledge in ASS and a minimum with Linux but I would like to start learning about all that so I could start messing with it myself and maybe contribute with the community in the future.

The thing is I dont even know where to start. If any of you devs can give me a hand on what topics should I cover and the tools i might need I'll be very thankful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

"RedSpyder said:


> Greetings,
> 
> With all this porting Android to Touchpad thing, Ive been getting interest in that topic. I know it all involves Kernels,Bootloaders, Linux and crap.
> 
> ...


I'm no dev, but I've looked into kernel's and the like myself, so this is where I started. It's probably a good place to start.

For kernel's, you'll need to read up mostly on Linux and Linux kernel's (since the Android kernel is a Linux kernel)

Just know that this stuff is very complex, and can be very overwhelming, so you'll need to start slow, take it a step at a time.

Start by learning Linux commands and check out this link on the makeup of the Linux kernel:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-kernel/

Here is a link to a guide posted by Adrynalyne. It's pretty dated, but its something to look at:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/rescue-squad-guides/31452-how-compile-your-own-kernel.html

A little reading on the Android Bootloader:
http://www.tested.com/news/know-your-android-bootloaderwhat-it-is-and-why-it-matters/1879/


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> I'm no dev, but I've looked into kernel's and the like myself, so this is where I started. It's probably a good place to start.
> 
> For kernel's, you'll need to read up mostly on Linux and Linux kernel's (since the Android kernel is a Linux kernel)
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot sir. Will look into it !


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

From what I understand about the boot process is that when you power on your device the bootloader is started which calls init on the kernel which then creates the filesystems and loads the OS.

Kernel is the central piece of the operating system but is actually not the operating system. It contains all the drivers and the abilitt to communicate with all the devices, eg screen, touch input, etc.

Partitions names can change for each device

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------

